# الشخير Snoring



## ra.mi62 (29 فبراير 2008)

*:act31: الشخير Snoring*

*




*​*خلد الجميع لنوم هادئ بعد يوم من العمل والتعب ومشاكل الحياة ، ما أحوج الناس لهذه اللحظات التي تمكنهم من استعادة التوازن واستقبال يوم جديد. لكن أحيانا وفي عمق النوم نستيقظ على كابوس مزعج يفسد علينا نومنا ، إنه الشخير الذي يحول الليل الهادئ إلى جو مشحون ، خصوصا إذا كان المصاب به هو شريك الحياة. والشخير أسبابه معروفة وقد أخذته الدراسات الطبية بعين الاعتبار وقطعت فيه أشواط كبيرة في الدول المتقدمة ، أما عندنا في الدول العربية فقد ألفنا التعايش مع هذا المشكل وقلما نفكر في أنه يمكن مقاومته طبيا .








ما هي أسباب الشخير ؟
الشخير عامل مزعج ، فزهاء 40% من البالغين فوق الخمسين يشخرون بانتظام وهو يصيب الرجال أكثر من النساء لكن يتساوى الجنسان عند بلوغ المرأة سن اليأس ، ويمكن أن يصيب الأطفال أيضا.


والشخير له نتائج اجتماعية مهمة خصوصا في العلاقات الزوجية ومع المحيط ، وغالبا ما يحدث نتيجة ضيق في قطر الحنجرة ، ويصحبه أحيانا توقف كلي عن التنفس لمدة معينة عدة مرات في الساعة وهو ما يعبر عنه بانقطاع التنفس أثناء النوم ، حيث يتخلص منه الشخص فقط باستيقاظ فجائي يستطيع بعده التنفس بطريقة عادية ، وينتج عنه صوت عالي ومزعج جدا. 


ويرجع الصوت المصاحب للشخير إلى مرور الهواء في المسالك التنفسية الضيقة على مستوى البلعوم ، حيث ينتج عن اهتزاز الغَلْصمة (1) وأغشية البلعوم تحت تأثير صبيب الهواء ، ويحدث هذا أيضا عندما يكون الأنف مخنوقا ونتنفس عبر الفم. فأثناء النوم تسترخي الغلصمة واللهاة واللسان، فتحبس عند بعض الأشخاص مجرى التنفس و تعرقل مرور الهواء الذي يمر بصعوبة عبر القصبة الهوائية ويؤدي إلى اهتزاز الغلصمة واللهاة ، وينتج عن هذا الاهتزاز صوت الشخير المعروف .








بعض الأشخاص يشخرون فقط في بعض الحالات مثلا الاحتقان الانفي أو عند انحراف وترة الأنف كذلك عند النوم على الظهر أو شرب مشروبات كحولية قبل النوم ، فهذه الأمور تتسبب في الشخير أو تزيد في حدته .
فالشخير من الأعراض العادية والمنتشرة لكنه يمكن أن يكون خطيرا على المدى البعيد خصوصا عندما ينتج عنه مشكل انقطاع التنفس أثناء النوم ، والذي يصيب زهاء 5% من الناس و يحدث عندما تحجز بعض الأعضاء مرور الهواء للرئة لمدة عشر ثوان تقريبا تتميز بالصمت ، فيمنع الشخص من الدخول في النوم العميق لأنه يختنق ويستيقظ عدة مرات في الليل دون أن يحس ، وتحدث هذه المشاكل في التهوية على المدى البعيد ، مشاكل كالتعب المستمر ونقص في الانتباه والرغبة الشديدة في النوم أثناء النهار عند السياقة أو القراءة وفي الاجتماعات وأثناء التفرج على التلفاز ، ويمكن أن تكون له نتائج وخيمة على مستوى القلب والشراين والضغط الدموي وقد يصل الأمر إلى حدوث الجلطة ، ولذلك يجب استشارة الطبيب المختص عند تطور الوضع .


فانقطاع النفس أثناء النوم لا يعرف نفس العلاجات التي تؤثر في الشخير العادي لذلك يجب أولا الكشف عنه قبل البحث عن دواء للشخير، و بالنسبة للطفل فإن الشخير المستمر غير مطمئن وغير عادي ويتطلب زيارة الطبيب، وقد ينتج عن كبر في اللوزتين. وقد أبانت دراسات (2) أن آلام الرأس قد تنتج عن الشخير لكن يحتاج هذا إلى مزيد بحث فمن الممكن أن يكون ألم الرأس هو الذي يسبب الشخير وليس العكس.

هل هناك علاج للشخير؟
تتطور الأبحاث حول الشخير بشكل كبير ، وهناك عدة وسائل علاجية منها ما هو اشهاري فقط وليست له دائما نجاعة ولذلك يجب استشارة الطبيب على أي حال ، وقد توصل الباحثون لعدة حلول:


إجراءات تنظيم التغذية ضرورية ويمكن لوحدها أن تختزل المشكلة بشكل كبير ، كما يجب تفادي ما يلي: 
الوزن الزائد
التخلي عن التدخين الذي يسبب التهاب في مخاطات الأنف والحنجرة 

اجتناب الخمر والكحول لأنه يرخي عضلات الحنجرة أثناء النوم 
تجنب تناول منومات أو مهدئات لأنها أيضا ترخي عضلات الحنجرة أثناء النوم
تجنب النوم على الظهر 
الجراحة العادية : حيث يتم إجراء عملية تحت تخدير عام يتم خلالها بترفي اللهاة (3) ، وجزء من الغَلْصمة واللوزتين مما يفسح مجالا داخل الحنجرة فيمر الهواء بصفة سليمة عوض الاهتزازات المتسببة في الشخير ويمكن كذلك إجراء انحراف في وترة الأنف . نتيجة هذه العملية هي النجاح ب 80% لكن الشخير لا يختفي كليا وإنما قد يتم ذلك بعد سنين، يحصل بالنسبة لحوالي 50% من الحالات بعد خمس سنين . أما الأعراض الجانبية لهذه العملية فهي تتمثل في احتمال وقوع نزيف بعد العملية وفي آلام حادة في الحنجرة ما بين 8 و15 يوما تستوجب استعمال أدوية ضد الألم وتغذية غالبها سائلة وباردة لمدة 8 أيام ، وقد تحدث تعقيدات عبارة عن التهابات و تجشؤات أنفية أثناء البلع وتغيرات في الصوت الذي يصبح مخنا لكن هذه التغيرات نادرا ما تكون بصفة نهائية 
الجراحة بالليزر: تقع تحت تخدير محلي ينتزع خلالها جزء من الغلصمة واللهاة ، النتائج شبيهة بالجراحة العادية لكن التعقيدات الناتجة عنها خفيفة والآلام أقل حدة وأقل مدة ، وأحيانا يحتاج المريض إلى عدة تدخلات 
هناك طريقة من أحدث علاجات الشخير وأسهلها حيث يتم إدخال إلكترود كهربائي في الغلصمة تحت تخدير محلي ثم خلق تيار كهربائي لأمد قصير يقلص من أنسجتها وينقص بذلك من الاهتزازات التي تولد الشخير، النتيجة شبيهة بالجراحة العادية أو بالليزر لكن هذه الطريقة تتميز بالسهولة وقلة الألم وقد تحتاج إلى عدة حصص أحيانا 
هناك علاج ميكانيكي بواسطة آلة هي عبارة عن ممدد أنفي خارجي يوسع الممر الأنفي وينقص من ضرورة التنفس عبر الفم ، نتائج هذه الطريقة لا زالت محل نقاش لكن يظهر أنها شكلت ارتياحا عند مرضى الالتهاب المزمن لمخاط الأنف .
بعض الأطباء في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ينصحون باستعمال آلة تحمل أثناء النوم لتقديم الفك الأسفل للأمام وتمكن من توسعة البلعوم وضمان مرور عادي للهواء لكن محاذير هذه الطريقة على المدى البعيد لم تحدد بعد 
ومن الحلول المطروحة هناك شبه لقاح ضد الشخير ! حيث قام باحثون أمريكيون (4) بحقن مادة في عمق الحنجرة تحطم بعض خلايا الغلصمة وتنقص بذلك من حجمها ، جربت على 27 مريضا ونقصت نسبيا من صوت الشخير لكن هذا المشكل يعود بعد سنة عند ربع المرضى مما يتطلب تكرار العملية سنويا، وهذا يشبه أغلب اللقاحات. 
الهوامش :


حاجز يفصل الحَنَك عن البلعوم
Neurology, avril 2003 ; vol.60 : p.1366-1368 
زائدة لحميّة متحرّكة توجد عند مدخل الحلقوم
New Scientist, septembre 2001
*


----------



## قلم حر (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الشخير Snoring*

موضوع جميل .
شكرا جزيلا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## s_h (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الشخير Snoring*

موضوع جميل جدا 
منتظرين المزيد


----------



## فيفيان فايز (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الشخير Snoring*

ربنا يحفظنا منه ويبعدنا عنه   :a4: 
الموضوع جميييل قوى ومعاصر ربنا يباركك


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الشخير Snoring*



> موضوع جميل .
> شكرا جزيلا .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
شكرا الك اخي الحبيب


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الشخير Snoring*



> موضوع جميل جدا
> منتظرين المزيد


 
شكرا على مرورك 

ربنا  يبارك حياتك


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الشخير Snoring*



> ربنا يحفظنا منه ويبعدنا عنه :a4:
> الموضوع جميييل قوى ومعاصر ربنا يباركك


 
شكرا على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## dr.sheko (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الشخير Snoring*

موضوع رائع 
ومعلومات مفيدة جدا


----------



## ra.mi62 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الشخير Snoring*



> موضوع رائع
> ومعلومات مفيدة جدا


 
شكرا على مشاركتك


----------



## twety (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الشخير Snoring*

:dance::dntknw:

ياااااااه كل دى اسباب
بس ده طبع سايد فى الشعب المصرى 
الاغلبيه من الرجاله كده :t33:
السيدات لا :smil12:

ميرسى لليك لموضوعك الجميل المميز ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ra.mi62 (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الشخير Snoring*

شكرل على مرورك أخي twety


----------



## mero_engel (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الشخير Snoring*

*ميرسي علي المعلبومات الجميله اخي الفاضل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ra.mi62 (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الشخير Snoring*



> *ميرسي علي المعلبومات الجميله اخي الفاضل*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 

*شكرا على مرورك ربنا  يباركك*​


----------



## ayman_r (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الشخير Snoring*

*عرفنا اسباب الشخير يارب نبطله

وربنا يباركك*


----------



## ra.mi62 (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الشخير Snoring*

شكرا أخي  ayman_r   على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## cuteledia (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشخير Snoring*

موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ra.mi62 (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشخير Snoring*

شكرا أخت cuteledia  على مرورك


----------



## صوت الرب (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الشخير Snoring*

مع اني لا أعرف ان كنت اشخر أو لا
بس راح اتبع النصائح
مشككككككككككككور


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا الك أخت...بابا بالبيت بيصرعنا بصوت شخيرو


----------



## العيون الجريئة (21 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى.....................

ولكن هناك دوافع نفسية على هذا السبب الذى يدفعنا الى ذلك 

ميرسى على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## sameh7610 (21 يوليو 2008)

*ميرسى ليك كتير رامى
​*


----------



## انجى مكرم (21 يوليو 2008)

سلام ونعمة لكل اللى فى المنتدى انا المشكلة عندى ان خطيبى بيشخر بس بحبة


----------



## ra.mi62 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الشخير Snoring*



> *ميرسى ليك كتير رامى
> ​*


شكرا على مرورك أخي الحبيب


----------



## dodi lover (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا رامى على الموضوع الجميل


والموضوعات الرائعة والخارقة.............



واتمنى من جميع المرضى بهذا المرض "الشخير"


الشفاء منة


----------



## قلم حر (5 أغسطس 2008)

يفك من التثبيت
شكرا رامي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

